# Fenix Sector Crisis



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Planet Name: Carnex

"Kill the Governor. Kill the Governor. Kill the Governor. Death to that Heretic." yelled the riot as they fired their weapons in the lower hive at the guard and pdf who were protecting the gateways to the upperhive. The riot was several 100 people large. Most of them were armed with las pistol and weren't wearing protection. Yet they had the PDF and Guard outnumbered in this battle. "This is Captain Richard Premitin. Were are seriously outnumbered here and require assistance." said Captain Richard Premitin as him and his squad opened fire on several rioters who were killed by the las fire. "This is Micheal Rexxan, I'm trying to locate the leader but been unable to do so. Do you want me to lay down some suppression fire. Yet if I do their is a good chance the leader will escape." said Micheal Rexxan over the vox. "Hold on for now. Keep looking. We can hold them off for a bit longer." said Captain Richard Premitin as they continued to open fire on the riot. The rioters fired back but Imperial Guard took over behind some sand bags and wreckage which they had step up as a shield to take cover in.

Planet Name: Sicucurs

"Brothers, it is good to see you all again. It pleases for me to see your chapter that I've help create grow so much. Yet as always we face a great threat. An enemy threatens to destroy us. Yet this enemy threatens to destroy us from within. We must locate the enemy and destroy them. Suffer not the mutant to live." said the Blood Raven Librarian who had watch the Blood Guard chapter grow. Their were about 200 space marines their listing to his announcement. Then the Chapter Master moved up to say some words. He was in Terminator Armour with an Iron Halo. He had a shield in one hand and a relic blade in the other. "Brothers, I've been studing the Blood Raven Tactics against the Tyranids. A few space marines defeated the tyranids using a new tactics. If we stay in one large force the enemy will know were we are. We will never be able to cover this entire world to purge only the unclean and live the clean alive. Thus we must speared out and show the enemy their is no safe solitude in this planet or galaxy. Thus all squads will now be made smaller so we can locate and destroy the enemy quicker. Show them no Mercy. For the Emperor." said the Chapter Master. A Chaplain then made his way up to say several words. "Brothers, please report to your designated Librarian." said the Chaplain as the marines then spread out and reported to their designated Librarian.

((OOC: Just report to any Librarian and feel free to make up their names if you want)).

Planet Name: Monetson

The Cardinal Luke Sourner slowly made his way to the Inquisitor ship. Where he saw the Inquisitor coming out of the ship. "Ah, greeting Inquisitor. I am Glad that you appeared. We knew that our faith in the Emperor would not go unrewarded. Where our my manners. I forget to introduce myself. I am Cardinal Luke Sourner. I have been trying to put down this infestation but each time me and the sister of battle put down on mutation another two takes its place. To make matters worse the Governor has been trying to protect them. We believes we shouldn't kill the innocent. He cares to much about his people, he doesn't know whats at stake." said the Cardinal as then a Sister Superior appeared. "Inquisitor, Cardinal please forgive my intrusion. Yet the Canoness has ask by your will if you could take these fellow sisters with you. They are novices but they are nearly fully fledged sisters. They require one last take. They must go to the deepest area of corruption and show them the Emperor light. The Canoness can't think of anyone better to oversee this test then you great Inquisitor. The Canoness would usually send better sisters to aid you on your mission but your mission requires stealth. Only novices are good in stealth. For they do not wear power Armour and thus must require on stealth to stay alive. Will you accept this request great Inquisitor?" ask the Sister Superior.

Elsewhere in a large warehouse.

"Greeting Mercenaries. I have a task for you all. If you succeed you will be greatly rewarded. I'll get straight to the point and stop wasting your time. You are to find out who is causing this mutation and kill them. Who ever accomplishes this mission will have enough money to buy their own space ship. Yet their one catch, don't kill innocent people. This is why I ask you and not those blasted crazy nuns and priest." said the Governor as he then waited for any questions.

Planet Name: Optinlus

"WAAAAAAAAAAAGH!" yelled the Orkz as the charged the Imperial Guard base. The Imperial Guard base was made out of four large walls that formed a square with the rest of the guard base inside. These walls were made out of a very strong material but the main gate wasn't. If enough fire power was shot at it, it would be destory and the Ork could swarm the base. Most of the Ork attack was made out of sluggas but at the back ranks where two squads of Deffkopta and out of the jungles came some Battlewagon with looters inside of them. "Kill those transport then go for after their aircrafts ((OOC: deffkopta))." said Sergeant Jacta Alpheus as he fired several shots at the Ork tide.

((OOC: If anyone is stuck send me a pm. I'll be sending the Eldar pms on their parts.))


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Carnex:

Captain "Hell" Holden heard the Captains plea, and responded over the vox. "This is Captain Holden of the Coperus 16th scout company. We are en route to you and me and my squad will be arriving in 5 minutes from the West."

Turning he smiled at his squad. "Time to go to work boys and girls, check your weapons, we are going to be in the thick of it in 5." He turned and winked at Sara and Rebecca, the two who have been with him since he got the squad before checking his lasgun and chainsword. He looked up and Sara winked at him. Smiling he turned and yelled to his squad "Lets move out, Sole rearguard with Hannah, Becks right behind me, everyone else scatter formation."

They moved professionaly and quickly towards the scene. "Sara, when we get there find a vantage point and give us sniper cover, Jack your her spotter. Becks your with me snipe anyone seeming to spur the rioters on, Sole, Liam, Simon, Damien and Hannah grab some cover and keep your head down. Hannah before you join the rest check for wounded guardsmen, they are our priority not the rioters."

He got a series of "Yes sir." Smiling he moved round the corner.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Astalan was a formidible looking marine, his bionics giving him a monsterous look. The tech marine walked past a tangle of assault marines, one of them stared at the son of the Mechanicus with blank eyes, his mouth open losely. Astalan saw a blue armoured librarian standing with a tactical squad in a large archway, Astalan proceeded towards the small group and stopped, making the sign on the Aquila he said "Brothers it would seem i am to acompany you this day my name is Astalan" he waited for a few seconds and the Librarian stepped forwards, a force staff held in hand and said "I am Librarian Markius brother it is a pleasure to be serving with you". Astalan tried to talk with the tactical marines but every time he tried to get close they turned their heads, pretending to be checking weapons the tech marine slowly began to feel unwanted within this group.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

-=+ Monetson +=-

As the small nondescript shuttle began it's final descent, a few more muttered curses came from Daniela's makeshift dressing room. The 'travelling bags' of a notary of a merchant house trading in grain being dug through quickly, pulling out her carapace armour and her combat fatigues.

'Are you SURE of this Toro?' She asked for the hundredth time.
'Affermative, m'lady. The transmissions I've intercepted confirm that the cardinal will be waiting for us at the landing pad.' Replied a large bulky and mechanical man. His name was Taur-Logis, though Daniela had nicknamed him 'Toro' 2 minutes after the tech-priests of the adeptus mechanicus she aquired him from were out of earshot.
'Flekked and drizzled, so much for my bleedin' cover. Why can't they just let me get on with my bleedin' job instead of giving me a full welcome.'
'Estimates deign 87% that the cardinal likes to stand on protocol and honors.' he replied.
'yeah, but he'll be travelling with a retinue, and have the cannoness with him probably too. From the personel files I read, she's someone that likes action. I'm going to need to make a good first impression if I'm going to use them.'
'Chances of the Cannoness being with him are 4%, intercepted transmissions did not mention her, and the number of ecclesiarchy vehicles at the motorpool indicate only a small squad of sisters are present. The Cannoness would most likely travel with her own Immolator, isntead of a Rhino transport.'
'Still it has me - oomph.' She almost fell over at the hard landing the shuttle made, just as she was holstering her needle pistol, she recovered and tapped her com.
'Michael, what's waiting outside?'
'The Cardinal, and a squad of sisters, though not wearing power armour or carrying bolters. probably novices. No Ecclesiarchal honor guard.'
'Gotcha, hope your dress uniform is still as shiny as ever.'
'As if I ever wear it.' He replied directly to her as he left the cockpit and entered the main cabin. 'See you made a flekking mess of this place.'
'I'll have Deirdre fix it up with Toro.' she replied as they headed to the rear cabin, walking to the side exit door. She had planned to leave from the rear fo the shuttle in a hovercar, making a good show at the airport to show off herself as a merchant notary.
Hitting the switch to the side door, she stepped out on foot, followed by the arbites in his black and shiny 'dress' uniform. Looking every bit the dignified bodyguard.
She gave a small smile at the cardinal, nodding in respect to his introduction.
'Thank you for the welcome Cardinal, I shall see to it that the matter will not be underestimated by the PDF and the Arbites.'
She nodded at the sister superior. 'It will be an honor to lead a group of the God-Emperor's faithfull to prove their devotion. Please send your Cannoness my highest regards, and ask her for to to have an audience with her, there are some things regarding this matter that I will need to discuss with her personally at the convent, as soon as I've finished unpacking.' She handed her a data slate. 'This is a list of things on here that I'm going to be needing, so she can prepare myself properly for this situation at hand.'
She looked over the novices, seeing that they were indeed well trained and disciplined as sisters, though had not yet been given the fleur-de-lis tattoo on their cheeks, signifying they had not yet made the grade to full sister yet, she pondered a moment, as she inspected them critically to best fit them into her arrival, then nodded and turned to the cardinal.
'I best not take up more of your time, Or flight control as they are keeping my originally intended landing pad still open for me. For now, the sisters will follow my bodyguard, Michael, he will go ahead and prepare for their arrangements to stay with me.'

Making a bow, she took a few steps back, then returned to the shuttle, leaving Michael with the novices. As soon as she was inside, she turned to Taur.
'Toro, prepare a few letters of complaint about being diverted to this landing pad, and having my effects searched. Arrange it. Also arrange for some notifications to some local security services to check for prices and such for 8 extra bodyguards, requirement: Female, well trained, but with sense of style. And use the shadow account for purchasing some proper non-ecclesiarchial combat fatigues and such and something to get rid of those markings on their carapace armours. You can get their sizes from the auspex. Oh and when we have landed, inform flight control that because of this apparant danger zone we've landed in, that lady Chelsea Will remain at her shuttle on the pad until her extra escort arrives. And make arrangements at the hotel that I've decided to rent the whole top floor, instead of just the pentsuite, to accomodate my guards.'
She grinned, that will give us plenty of room to also set up a proper lab if we have to over there and an armoury, she thought.

Michael turned to the sisters and smiled his most devilish smile 'Alright ladies, the boss has informed me of what we're going to do. before we head into the enemy, we'll prepare ourselves first. Go back to the convent, and put on some civvie clothes, then walk out and meet me at mhhh' He checked his dataslate with the map of the city 'Grenoir Street, near Sabbat boulevard, stick in groups of 2 or 3, I'll be picking you up and taking you to our transport in 2 hours, put your hardware and armour in some civvie bags, we'll need it, just not the uniforms, I'll be getting you some new ones.'

Then he left them, a little bewildered at his odd instructions and entered the main starport, as he approached customs, he could already hear some cries of outrage, the faces at the custom looking very hard at him as he presented is id, labelling him as the personal aid and bodyguard of Lady Chelsea Danaris of merchant house deGourdon.
Already the news of this outrageous and impossible woman was spreading around.
He headed into the city, reading his data slate to pickup the arrangements made for the cover of the sisters.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

-Sicucurs-

Bob Carmon was a dangerous looking marine, however that was nothing to the reputation that preceded him. Was it not for his personality he would likely has become a very influential member of the Blood Ravens. He walked purposefully towards his new Havoc squad, which if seen optimistically could be described as small and efficient, however drawing from his previous battle experience was better described as suicidally small. He sheathed his two chainswords as he neared his squad and placed his hand forward, the marines each shook it.

'My name is Bob Carmon, I am your leader, listen to me. Our mission will be dangerous enough with such small numbers, if we don't stick together we will die. From your files I can see that you are both well trained, but the problem we face is that we have to do our job with a Librarian. We defend each other, he defends himself, you will always put our team before him. Do you understand?' Carmon was greeted with two satisfying 'Yes sirs'

'Carmon it's good to see you again, shouted a Blood ravens Librarian walking toward the small group. 'Yeros my friend it seems that unlike me your aspirations have rose you up the ranks. We are friends, and you are a higher rank than me, but you know full well I am more experienced and a better leader than you. My men follow me, not you. Do not expect us to follow you if we believe we are better served by ignoring you.' Carmon's reply was even and calculated, however laced with a well hidden threat. Namely this is my squad and I command them not you.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

-=+ Carnex +=-

Deeku was lieing on his back, enjoying the sun. In the back, he could hear the crackle of Las fire as the rioters were being shot at. Munching on an apple with one hand, his other on a small vox unit, listening to the transmissions of the guardsmen.

"This is Captain Richard Premitin. Were are seriously outnumbered here and require assistance." -/- "This is Micheal Rexxan, I'm trying to locate the leader but been unable to do so. Do you want me to lay down some suppression fire. Yet if I do their is a good chance the leader will escape." -/- "Hold on for now. Keep looking. We can hold them off for a bit longer."

Lazily, he turned on his belly and crawled up to the lip of the building, his camo cloak spreading out over him, making him one with the building. In the distance he saw a group of rioters being gunned down by a small group of guardsmen, almost surrounded, and only their heavy las fire keeping them from being overrun. He took out his scope and looked through it, immediately spotting the captain voxing even as he shot another rioter with his pistol.

'Hello captain Premitin, I'm afraid that our meeting will be cut short very soon.' He grinned as he fitted his scope onto his longlas, clicking it into place and making minor adjustments to calibrate for the range and winds. At 800 yards, even his hotshot would not be at optimum power, but that is why he used it, a regular longlas wouldn't even be able to put a dent in butter at this range, while his was still lethal. Slowly he moved his gun in position and took sight of the captain, he was well in cover behind the sandbags, even he would be hard pressed to make this shot. Patiently he waited, noting that the captain waved over a guardsmen, his finger slowly sliding around the trigger, he exhaled slowly, then, just as the captain rose to make room for the guardsman to take his place, he pulled the trigger.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Optinlus
Rob stein looked at the orc onslaught and swore loudly
It was an impressive and terrifying sight and he looked at the hotshot lasgun in his hand and sighed
"We are supposed to hit the transports and then the deffkoptas but i dont think this will do much damage
Lets give the orcs some fire"
His squad nodded waiting patiently for the orcs to move into range
Looking to the left he saw the gunner of a lascannon blasted backwards by a slug through the head and he smiled
The orcs rushed nearer closing the gap" yet they were still out of range of even the lascannon and Stein rushed towards it , his squad followed close behind taking up positions around the cannon as the green tide moved ever closer

(OOC: if u dont want me to take the lascannon just say that another heavy weapons guy came and took my place but i have no chance of blowing up a battle wagon with anything else)


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

*On Monetson*

Lugar leaned forward from where hi was sitting and spoke loudly " Well what are we waiting for lets do this!" he jumps up holding the hilt of his powersword his two men lept up with him and his servo skull was hovering by his head as they started to walk out of the warehouse.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Optinlus:

Kate sat in the back of a vendetta heading straight for the battle at the IG base. Kate looked through the detailed report that the Govenor had given her on the where abouts off the ork leaders base. When the attack had started she had decided that there would be more chance if she struck soon, either after the battle or if the ork warboss leads a personal attack. She checked her digital weapons and neural shredder when the pilot announced that they would arrive in 5 minutes. She strapped her digital weapons to her waist and then checked that her poison blades were safely stowed in the compartment on her boot. Smiling she thought of how she would end a life for the Emperor, and how she would prove to the Callidus Temple Master that she, Kate, was not a novice but a steely killer.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Lord Ramo said:


> Carnex:
> 
> Captain "Hell" Holden heard the Captains plea, and responded over the vox. "This is Captain Holden of the Coperus 16th scout company. We are en route to you and me and my squad will be arriving in 5 minutes from the West."
> 
> ...


As you arrive to the scene you see rioters making their way to an Imperial Guard Gate who are open firing. Their is a large body of dead rioters. Their are several wounded guardsmen at the gate with their fellow soldiers who are still holding out. "Kill the pawns of the Heretics" yells the crowd as they throw home made explosives and shot several las guns and firearms. Then suddenly Captain Richard Premitin, was hit in the leg by sniper fire as he tried to move to get in a better firing position.



dark angel said:


> Astalan was a formidable looking marine, his bionics giving him a monstrous look. The tech marine walked past a tangle of assault marines, one of them stared at the son of the Mechanicus with blank eyes, his mouth open loosely. Astalan saw a blue armored librarian standing with a tactical squad in a large archway, Astalan proceeded towards the small group and stopped, making the sign on the Aquila he said "Brothers it would seem i am to accompany you this day my name is Astalan" he waited for a few seconds and the Librarian stepped forwards, a force staff held in hand and said "I am Librarian Markius brother it is a pleasure to be serving with you". Astalan tried to talk with the tactical marines but every time he tried to get close they turned their heads, pretending to be checking weapons the tech marine slowly began to feel unwanted within this group.


The Librarian suddenly got a message. "It appears that the Inquisition has found out of our problem. They are trying to eliminate the source and want's to join forces. We are to meet just outside a city." said the Librarian as he signal to move out and head into the rhino.



Inquisitor Einar said:


> -=+ Monetson +=-
> 
> As the small nondescript shuttle began it's final descent, a few more muttered curses came from Daniela's makeshift dressing room. The 'traveling bags' of a notary of a merchant house trading in grain being dug through quickly, pulling out her carapace armour and her combat fatigues.
> 
> ...


The Sister Superior nodded her head and made the sign of the Aquila. "I will inform the Canoness of your request." said the Sister Superior as she then made her way to the rhino. She came back a minute latter. "The Canoness is willing to meet with you. Yet right now she is on the battlefield. You can meet her there." said the Sister Superior who then read the date slate. As for the novices sister they were a bit confused by this order but none the less made their way to the convent. Yet it would be a bit while before they could return.



Zondarian said:


> -Sicucurs-
> 
> Bob Carmon was a dangerous looking marine, however that was nothing to the reputation that preceded him. Was it not for his personality he would likely has become a very influential member of the Blood Ravens. He walked purposefully towards his new Havoc squad, which if seen optimistically could be described as small and efficient, however drawing from his previous battle experience was better described as suicidally small. He sheathed his two chainswords as he neared his squad and placed his hand forward, the marines each shook it.
> 
> ...


"I understand. I would probably do the same thing if I was you, brother. Yet right now we require to take action. Their is a mutant rebellion in a city. This is a large force and is a large threat to the city. It seems we would be one of the ideal squads to send and clean this problem up. Yet we've also been getting reports of possible mutant sightings at water filtration plant. If you wish to command then choose between the two missions." said the Librarian as he waited for the marine response.



Inquisitor Einar said:


> -=+ Carnex +=-
> 
> Deeku was lieing on his back, enjoying the sun. In the back, he could hear the crackle of Las fire as the rioters were being shot at. Munching on an apple with one hand, his other on a small vox unit, listening to the transmissions of the guardsmen.
> 
> ...


((OOC: See my above post for Lord Ramo and wait for him to post))



deathbringer said:


> Optinlus
> Rob stein looked at the orc onslaught and swore loudly
> It was an impressive and terrifying sight and he looked at the hotshot lasgun in his hand and sighed
> "We are supposed to hit the transports and then the deffkoptas but i dont think this will do much damage
> ...


The Ork continue to rush towards the base coming in range of the lascannons. Just behind the vehicles are several stormboyz.



Rafen said:


> Lugar leaned forward from where hi was sitting and spoke loudly " Well what are we waiting for lets do this!" he jumps up holding the hilt of his powersword his two men lept up with him and his servo skull was hovering by his head as they started to walk out of the warehouse.


"If you guys need help finding leads then I suggest the black market. You will find the lowest scum bags their. Now please get a move on. The longer you stay here the more civilians are killed." said the Governor as he left the building.



Lord Ramo said:


> Optinlus:
> 
> Kate sat in the back of a vendetta heading straight for the battle at the IG base. Kate looked through the detailed report that the Govenor had given her on the where abouts off the ork leaders base. When the attack had started she had decided that there would be more chance if she struck soon, either after the battle or if the ork warboss leads a personal attack. She checked her digital weapons and neural shredder when the pilot announced that they would arrive in 5 minutes. She strapped her digital weapons to her waist and then checked that her poison blades were safely stowed in the compartment on her boot. Smiling she thought of how she would end a life for the Emperor, and how she would prove to the Callidus Temple Master that she, Kate, was not a novice but a steely killer.


As the aircraft makes it ways to the IG base several missiles are fired at it. Yet they all miss. The Ork attack began to get closer to the IG base meaning the aircraft would possible get hit by enemy fire.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Astalan followed Markius into the back of the Rhino, his servo claw whirring as it lowered slightly, he took a seat opposite the Librarian and nodded saying "I have dealt with the Inquisition before while i still served with the Mechanicus of Mars they are a secretive organisation but very corrupt" the Librarian nodded before looking at the Tactical squad.

Astalan held on as the Rhino swerved around street corners, after twenty minutes of travel it came to a abrupt halt, the access hatch opening to reveal dirty sunlight, Astalan was the last one out, his armour complaining as he moved, he turned and saw three figures standing a few metres away, Astalan pushed past Markius and walked towards them, making the sign of the Aquila.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Carnex:

Captain Holden took stock of the situation. "Hannah attend to the Captain and Guardsmen. EVERYONE TAKE COVER." He yelled to limit the Snipers. "Sara, Damien find that sniper. Everyone else keep your heads down and shoot the traitors." 

Hitting cover next to Rebecca behind the sandbags he shot at the traitors. "Becks we need to push them back. Get on the Vox with Jack and get us some transports. We need some for wounded and more reinforcements."

Getting an affirmative Becks moved down the line to Jack and the vox. Holden moved over to Hannah and the injured Guards and Captian. "How are they?"

"Few minor injuries that i can take care off hear, one major injury and the Captain's leg."

"Ok." Grabbing his lasgun he shot a traitor in the head before shooting another in the gut.

Optinlus:

Kate jumped out of the back of the Vendetta before it had even touched the ground. She rushed forward into a unit of Storm Boyz that had noticed the incoming Vendetta and come to attack. She ducked underneath one attacking her before swing her digital weapon into it. She stabbed upwards before firing her neural shredder into another one. She dropped to one knee blocking a storm boyz choppa with her digital weapon before grabbing a poison blade from her boot and stabbed it into the eye of the ork before shooting the last one with her neural shredder.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

-=> Carnex<=-

( Note: Yes I talked with Ramo about this post, so yes, what I'm making Sara doing is ok with him )

Deeku cursed.. he had missed.. and things had nod bogged down as he had hoped. He would need to make another shot to pin them down before he left.
Zooming out with his scope, he saw the new reinforcements arrive.
They spread out into cover immediately, he would not have time to move his position before taking another shot, or they'd be too deep in cover and on the lookout for him. One more quick shot, that was all it would take.
Then he saw his target.. the one he had to make.

Sara fell down betweent he sandbags, the shot had come from down the street, one of those buildings had to be where he was hidden, she took her longlas and slowly began scoping along the roofline down the street.
As she was moving further and further down the street, well beyond what she considered a range for her to hit anything, suddenly, the guardsmen next to her screamed as he got shot by one of the rioters.
She raised her head to reply to him irritably when a bolt of lasfire smashed her scope straight through, burning her eye and along the side of her skull.
Only the emperor's luck that she had looked up stopping it from being a clean shot throug her eye, she fell back screeming.

On the roof, Deeku slipped backwards and down the rainpipe, his longlas already folded up and hidden as he fell in among the crowd, just another nobody on his way to nowhere.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Carnex:

Holden watched in horror as Sara fell screaming. Grabbing Hannah with him he rushed over to her ordering Simon who had some basic medical training to look after the wounded. Sara was the highest priority as her wound was the most severe. Grabbing her and pulling her behind the sandbag Hannah rushed over and started to examen her.

"Lt. Fury hold the line." Rebecca turned white at the sight of her twin being shot badly before she ordered the troops to rapid fire the protestors. Holden turned his attention back to Hannah and Sara. 
"Hannah how bad is it?"
"Not too bad sir. She was very lucky we are going to have to replace the eye however with a bionic, but apart from that she will be fine. We need to get her to a proper medical tent as i don't have the necesary equipment."
"Hang in there Sara." He whispered, turning he yelled "Jack how long till reinforcements?"
"Bout 10 minutes sir."
No time he thought to himself. "Hannah, Liam and Damien. Take Sara and the wounded that can walk and fight back to the medical centre. Its two blocks away back the way you came. You won't meet any resistance as that area is clear and there is a whole frakking regiment making their way through it."
They nodded before Liam and Damien picked up Sara between them and Hannah grabbed together the wounded that could still fight before rushing down the streets toward the medical centre.

Holden turned his attention back to the fight.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

-=> Monetson <=-


> The Sister Superior nodded her head and made the sign of the Aquila. "I will inform the Canoness of your request." said the Sister Superior as she then made her way to the rhino. She came back a minute latter. "The Canoness is willing to meet with you. Yet right now she is on the battlefield. You can meet her there." said the Sister Superior who then read the date slate. As for the novices sister they were a bit confused by this order but none the less made their way to the convent. Yet it would be a bit while before they could return.


Tapping her com as she had arranged her matters for her cover.
'Thank you sister, I will join you shortly.'
Opening up her dresser again, she took out the livery of the local order she had made and pulled it over her armour and put on a helmet. Then she headed out again, Michael would be busy preparing her cover's bodyguard for some time anyway, so she might as well join the cannoness on the field, the cannoness was as many of her order, a woman of action, joining her there will be good for setting up her relations.
She put on the badges on her shoulder, marking her as a sergeant and headed out of the shuttle, the door closing behind her and the shuttle taking off to the landingpad where her suposed dignitary was to arrive. Nobody would notice that the escorted car once it left the shuttle was empty as it went to the hotel when her new escort arrived to pick her up.

'All set, sister.' She smiled to the superior as she headed to the rhino.
'I'll have your girls prepare for their work in the field under my command for the period of my stay here. I'll make sure they will learn some valuable lessons in finding and routing out heretics. While they get ready, I better go meet the cannoness. Mind taking me there for a ride and loaning me a lasgun?'


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Optinlus
Rob rubbed the sweat from his eyes and took aim at the trucks. He waited, he was alert and ready.
'well at least if you miss you will kill the orcs, cant miss em" muttered Ralf Fisel
There was a shallow laugh
"Enough sarcasm" Stein nodded at the shapes cresting the rise "I want 6 of them to fall before they reach us"
The squads faces focused and he readjusted his aim firing towards the truck....


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Astalan followed Markius into the back of the Rhino, his servo claw whirring as it lowered slightly, he took a seat opposite the Librarian and nodded saying "I have dealt with the Inquisition before while i still served with the Mechanicus of Mars they are a secretive organisation but very corrupt" the Librarian nodded before looking at the Tactical squad.
> 
> Astalan held on as the Rhino swerved around street corners, after twenty minutes of travel it came to a abrupt halt, the access hatch opening to reveal dirty sunlight, Astalan was the last one out, his armour complaining as he moved, he turned and saw three figures standing a few metres away, Astalan pushed past Markius and walked towards them, making the sign of the Aquila.


"Yo, yo, yo. No need to be so formal here. Yet before we start the mission how about a drink?" said Mephiston Darius as he took out some beer only for one of the Storm Troopers to grab it out of his hands and put it away. "You guys are always so serious. Always ruining my fun. Well then let's get straight to business. I am Mephiston Darius, Explicator. My Inquisitor sent me here to find out what was causing the mutation. I thought it would be a good idea to exchange information and work together. So what do you say space marines?" said Mephiston Darius as he check his las pistol making sure it work and showing no real respect for the space marines.


Lord Ramo said:


> Carnex:
> 
> Captain Holden took stock of the situation. "Hannah attend to the Captain and Guardsmen. EVERYONE TAKE COVER." He yelled to limit the Snipers. "Sara, Damien find that sniper. Everyone else keep your heads down and shoot the traitors."
> 
> ...


Kate

One of the nobs saw Kate killing several of his boyz. Seeing that she was stronger then most humans he decided to attack her. He shot several rounds as her while he ran towards her and yelled "WAAAAAAAAAAGH!" as he then swung his power klaw at her. If his power klaw miss he would try to hit her with his gun in close combat. Their were several more Orkz nearby but they didn't seem to pay to much attention to their fight as they were busy charging the guard base.



Inquisitor Einar said:


> -=> Carnex<=-
> 
> ( Note: Yes I talked with Ramo about this post, so yes, what I'm making Sara doing is ok with him )
> 
> ...





Lord Ramo said:


> Carnex:
> 
> Holden watched in horror as Sara fell screaming. Grabbing Hannah with him he rushed over to her ordering Simon who had some basic medical training to look after the wounded. Sara was the highest priority as her wound was the most severe. Grabbing her and pulling her behind the sandbag Hannah rushed over and started to examen her.
> 
> ...


Micheal Rexxan had taken his time. He had observed the battlefield and not fire a shot while his allies and friends had died. He had be hiding in the background providing intelligence. Yet he had now spotted Deeku and took aim at him with his own long las gun. He then opened fired at Deeku which revealed Deeku position to the guard. Several guardsmen then made their way to Deeku. As Micheal fired the mob began to run away as they saw sniper fire.



Inquisitor Einar said:


> -=> Monetson <=-
> 
> 
> Tapping her com as she had arranged her matters for her cover.
> ...


The Sister Superior made the sign of the Aquila. "I shall take you to the field of battle. Yet from the reports it seems that most of the fighting will be done. Do wish for them to take any prisoners. Usually sisters leave no alive but with the Inquisition we might take a few for you. Yet I find it strange that an Inquisitor does not have a weapon. One of the many things Inquisitors are famous for is their exotic weapons. Yet if you wish their are extra las guns in the rhino." said the Sister Superior.

Vinca

Vinca and her squad had finish packing and done everything has they had been told to. Her and her squad had arrived at the meeting point that the Inquisitor hence men had set up. They waited for him to arrive and to give them their finally test to become true sisters of battle.



deathbringer said:


> Optinlus
> Rob rubbed the sweat from his eyes and took aim at the trucks. He waited, he was alert and ready.
> 'well at least if you miss you will kill the orcs, cant miss em" muttered Ralf Fisel
> There was a shallow laugh
> ...


The squad aim was true. As they fired 4 of the 10 trucks were destroyed by his squad. The explosion killed all the Ork inside and several around the trucks. Another one of the Trucks was immobilized but it's crew quickly came out and began to charge. Yet the remaining Trucks continued to make their way to the guard base. As they did they yelled WAAAAAAAGH! They would only get one more chance to destory the Trucks before they would unload their crew.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Astalan looked at the man and said "first of all little one i would much aprecciate it if you showed some respect for us" he stood to his full height, dwarfing the man and said "secondly if we do make a alliance _i_ would be the obvious commander" his servoclaw moved forwards, gripping the man on his cheeks and lifting him up as Astalan said "a fine homosapian..........you would have made a perfect Astartes little one" his claw withdrew as Astalan awaited for a reply.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

-=> Carnex <=-



> Micheal Rexxan had taken his time. He had observed the battlefield and not fire a shot while his allies and friends had died. He had be hiding in the background providing intelligence. Yet he had now spotted Deeku and took aim at him with his own long las gun. He then opened fired at Deeku which revealed Deeku position to the guard. Several guardsmen then made their way to Deeku. As Micheal fired the mob began to run away as they saw sniper fire.


Deeku cursed as the longlas shot struck 2 meters in front of him, he looked to the left and saw the sniper as he was crossing the street. At this distance, the shot had easily gone wide, nobody could shoot well enough at this range, except for a very few, him among them.
If he'd take some cover, he tally up a body count along the street at least 20 or 30 before they'd even get close, yet they'd catch him then. And he didn't like people shooting at him, even if they could barely hit a barn at this distance.
Instead, he dropped, took aim, the sniper that had spotted him was reasonably in cover, but too exposed on his left side, a single shot flew at him with deadly aim, then he turned to the guardsmen rushing the 800 meter dash towards him, shooting several shots at them, having them dive for cover and stop running as their tried to traverse this alley of death.
Almost as an afterthought, he threw a smoke grenade to cover his escape and made a run for it, away from the fight, it was over now, the rioters had been broken, there would be no confusion for him to unleash his death among the ranks of those scumbags.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

-=> Monetson <=-



> The Sister Superior made the sign of the Aquila. "I shall take you to the field of battle. Yet from the reports it seems that most of the fighting will be done. Do wish for them to take any prisoners. Usually sisters leave no alive but with the Inquisition we might take a few for you. Yet I find it strange that an Inquisitor does not have a weapon. One of the many things Inquisitors are famous for is their exotic weapons. Yet if you wish their are extra las guns in the rhino." said the Sister Superior.
> 
> Vinca
> 
> Vinca and her squad had finish packing and done everything has they had been told to. Her and her squad had arrived at the meeting point that the Inquisitor hence men had set up. They waited for him to arrive and to give them their finally test to become true sisters of battle.


Daniela smiled a rogueish grin and patted her pistol. 'Oh, I am quite well armed, however, I find subtlety to be my greatest weapon. As you can see, I dressed myself up as one of your novices, this should keep my identity quite well covert, as long as I don't go around blowing up stuff with strange devices and such. I don't leave things to chance. And a lasgun is a fine weapon for a novice. As for leaving somebody alive, that would be very nice yes. My interrogator is currently running some errands for me elsewhere, but I'm sure I will be able to manage. Also ask her if she can Try to keep some of the worse mutated ones somewhat structurally intact, chopping of their heads with a chainsword or something like that is fine, but no immolating, I want to have my doctor look at them to see if she can find out some medical information on their mutations, that should allow us to be able to better pinpoint their cells. When we arrive, i will be your aide on the field until we meet up with her ladyship, I'd rather not draw any attention to us suddenly arriving on high heels to oversee what the carnage is. Someone might be watching.'
She stepped into the rhino and took a lasgun from the weapons mounting, checking it charged and clipping a spare laspack onto her belt, she sat down like a good little trooper, falling into her role as sister novicae.

~Vinca~

Michael had had hell getting all the stuff needed, but it was done. And he was standing near an old bluegreen van where the paint was flaking off from rust.
The girls had arrived, looking still a lot like soldiers, but at least soldiers on leave. As they dribbled at the rendezvous, he got out and went over, looking every bit like a private security officer who was pretending to be some regular joe. He nodded to the first group of three girls. 
'Ah, you must be the applicants for the S&G job, l'm auris, I will be your job performance manager at Dagger Inc. security agency. Please follow me to our transport, I will take you to the briefing.'
He'd lead the girls to the van, which was parked around a corner in an alley to the van, opening it up for them to put in their gear bags. Several large duffel bags already lieing there with the rest of their future kit stowed in there.
After he had collected all the girls of the squad, they took off, taking a roundabout route to the hotel.
'In that bag on the right you will find your new uniforms, you are now 'Dagger girls', the best in high class private security. You are dashing, disciplined, and don't take feth from anybody badmouthing your employer. Your employer in this case being the beautifull and stylish Lady Chelsea Danaris of merchant house deGourdon. 
She is mainly a grain trader, here to secure her house's interests on Monetson. Within earshot of her, or me, her personal bodyguard, you will be courteous, demeaning and everything else that would be required by a high class bodyguard. Outside of earshot, you're free to complain about how impossible and demanding she is. If approached and questioned by people making conversation, you might let slip that deGourdon also deals in arms and other things, though does not have an official licence to purchase arms here. If something like that happens, I will want to know subtlely.
your combeads have a double system in them. There is the 'regular' encoded security line, which we will be using for your normal bodyguard function. There is also a second frequency, which is far better encoded and is to be used only if you have something to report regarding our mission here. Like anybody trying to pry info about lady Chelsea. Now, look sharp, look like Dagger girls. There's some makeup there too, so you can add some flamboyant finishing touches. A mockup of how Dagger girls are supposed to look is also provided.'

The uniform was indeed 'dashing'. Thigh high black leather boots with deep green trimmings, a black bodyglove to be worn under the armour, dark green hotpants, and a tunic for over the carapace with a dull silver circle emblazoned on it, with a green thunderbolt dagger striking the middle from above. The helmets were also black, though with clear visors, and deep green lightning bolts going along the sides.
The makeup picture was along similar lines, green, black and silver eyeshadow and dark green lipstick.
The wide belts held room for spare clips for lasguns, and a straight silver dagger with the logo embossed on the hilt. It also had 2 small pouches to carry other items, and room for grenades if needed.
Michael had also thought of bringing black spray paint to ensure that the novices' carapace armours would be matte black.

Michael drove them to a small lot on an old manufactorum ground, opening the door and led them in. Inside a small hangar were a black armoured car and 4 black motorbikes with large green splotches on the sides. He walked over and removed the plasti-tape he had put on them earlier, the green spray paint had dried perfectly, as the tape was removed, the splotched turned out to be horizontal lightning bolts along the chassis of the motorbikes.

'Motors and a staff car to acompany lady chelsea's ride. They will be our transports in general. I hope some of you girls know how to ride one of those bikes, I'd hate to have to give you a crash course in their use.'

Checking the office cogitator, he smiled. Toro had done his job well. Fictional customers, fictional payment histories, no doubt also verifyable at several banking institutions, HR payroll, showing even each of the girl's by face.
If people would go looking here, they would find a perfectly legitimate security firm that provided for eccentric off orbit customers that needed high class security. Dagger Inc was a fact.

'Lets go pick up Lady chelsea from the airport when you girls are ready. Then we will escort her to the hotel, and we'll get settled there get our intelligence set up.'


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Optinlus
The squad reloaded quickly yet the trucks were moving close
Stein yelled out to the other squads that seemed paralysed by fear
"Are we the only ones firing come on to your positions. For the emperor"
He turned back to his own squad and muttered
"The emperor guide us. Take aim. We can't miss this time. Aim for the fuel tankers. I want some of those orks burning"
Simultaneously the squad pulled the trigger.
Rob stein unslung his Lasgun and looked down on the mass
"What we kill in this mass are leaves in a forest but maybe together we can help others survive"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Optinlus:

Kate darted away from the claw only to be smacked away five metres by the orks chaingun. She rolled as soon as she hit the floor and stood charging staight back him dodging its shot before smashing its gun away. She fired her nueral shredder hitting an ork to the left of the nob before leaping ontop of the nob, where she swung her digital weapon into its head.

Carnex:

The rioters broken Holden and the rest of his squad not rushing to the medical centra waited until Imperial Guard infantry and tanks rolled up and secured the position. He got orders over the vox for him and his squad to return to their quaters and rest. He mounted a transport with his men stopping off at the medical centre to check on Sara. She was propped up onto a bed with a bionic eye in the place of her real eye. Part of her face was covered in bandages but she still managed a brief smile when he walked in.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Carnex:

Ferris and his squad arrived at the location of the riot. They had been running their daily patrol when they had picked up Captain Premitin's vox transmission, and had made their way to the location as quickly as possible. However, it appeared that they had arrived a little too late to participate in any fighting, as the rioters were already retreating. 

"It looks like we missed all the fun," said Ferris, "Lukas, I want you to help those wounded soldiers over there. The rest of you will go join the other troops and secure the area. Be prepared for another attack, for all we know the riot could have attracted more of those nutjobs. I'll go find whoever's in charge around here and see if I can find out anything about how this riot started, or where those rioters came from.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Astalan looked at the man and said "first of all little one i would much aprecciate it if you showed some respect for us" he stood to his full height, dwarfing the man and said "secondly if we do make a alliance _i_ would be the obvious commander" his servoclaw moved forwards, gripping the man on his cheeks and lifting him up as Astalan said "a fine homosapian..........you would have made a perfect Astartes little one" his claw withdrew as Astalan awaited for a reply.


"Alright, Alright. I'm sorry. I'm just new to all this Inquisition stuff. My first job as part of the Inquisition. Seeing as you have more experience I have no problem with you being the leader. Yet if we are to catch these mutant you will need my skills. No offense but you guys don't seem like the stealth type of troopers or those who could blend in the crowd." said Mephiston Darius as he now waited for their reply.


Inquisitor Einar said:


> -=> Carnex <=-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The shot did not kill the sniper but it did injury. This only caused more guards men to come toward Deeku position. Yet the smoke grenade that he threw cover his escape stopping almost any attempt to capture or kill him.


Inquisitor Einar said:


> -=> Monetson <=-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~Daniela~
"Roger that. Sending request to the battle force not use flamers and to take a few prisoners. Request sent. Canoness says she will do what she can but no promises." said the Superior. After several moments pass the sound of gun firing could be heard mainly bolters. "We've entered the battlefield. Just give a me a moment and we will be at the Canoness position." said the Sister Superior. A moment pass by and then the rhino came to a stop and the back door opened. The Canoness position could be seen. It seemed all the sisters were taking cover. Their was also one tower left under mutants control. They were armed with heavy bolters, rocket launchers and three las cannons making it a deadly target.

~Vinca~
It was obvious that the sisters weren't happy about their jobs. "By the Emperor Grace I hope this mission goes by quickly. Wearing these clothes feels like were breaking some of our promises to the Emperor that we made when we joined the sister hood." said Vinca as she and her squad then put on their new uniforms. "It is rare for a sister to know how to ride one of those. In fact at our level we don't even know how to drive rhinos. Inquisitors and their hence men must be will skilled and loyal to the Emperor if they must do all this." said Vinca as she waited for Micheal response.


deathbringer said:


> Optinlus
> The squad reloaded quickly yet the trucks were moving close
> Stein yelled out to the other squads that seemed paralysed by fear
> "Are we the only ones firing come on to your positions. For the emperor"
> ...


As the fired again the all the remaining Ork trucks were destroyed. As they blew up one Ork came flying out of one and landed beside Stein squad. Luckily for Stein the Ork had been killed by the impact of the fall. As for weapons it only has an ork flamer which didn't even work. Yet the Storm Boyz were now pretty close to the base. They would only get one more round of shooting before the Storm Boyz would storm the base and get into close combat.


Lord Ramo said:


> Optinlus:
> 
> Kate darted away from the claw only to be smacked away five metres by the orks chaingun. She rolled as soon as she hit the floor and stood charging staight back him dodging its shot before smashing its gun away. She fired her nueral shredder hitting an ork to the left of the nob before leaping ontop of the nob, where she swung her digital weapon into its head.
> 
> ...


The Ork nob fell down on the ground as it died. With that the rest of the Orkz besides the storm Boyz began to run away as it saw it's Truck destroyed and its nob dead. Thus that only left the Storm Boyz as a threat. Yet their was engough Storm Boyz to do massive damage to the base.

Carnex

"The rioters are running away. The enemy sniper seems to have gotten away. Yet order has been restored in the Emperor name." said a vox. (not really sure what to say here. Your squad can train or do whatever they like for now)


Silb said:


> Carnex:
> 
> Ferris and his squad arrived at the location of the riot. They had been running their daily patrol when they had picked up Captain Premitin's vox transmission, and had made their way to the location as quickly as possible. However, it appeared that they had arrived a little too late to participate in any fighting, as the rioters were already retreating.
> 
> "It looks like we missed all the fun," said Ferris, "Lukas, I want you to help those wounded soldiers over there. The rest of you will go join the other troops and secure the area. Be prepared for another attack, for all we know the riot could have attracted more of those nutjobs. I'll go find whoever's in charge around here and see if I can find out anything about how this riot started, or where those rioters came from.


Captain Richard Premitin was now giving orders to mend to the wounded and to fortify this position. He knew the Rioters would be back. "Damn those Rioters. Did you hear what they were saying. They were accusing our governor of heresy." said Richard. "But sir, I mean sure he don't have the best governor but you don't actually think he is a heretic." said one of the guardsmen. "Of course he is not a heretic. I have no idea why that mob thinks he is one." said Captain Richard.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Carnex: 

Captain Holden stayed with Sara through the night as the rest of the swuad returned to the billets. The next morning Sara was discharged from the medical centre and returned to the squad as they waited until they were called for reconnisance missions. Holden stood with Hannah who was guarding the gates to the factory complex were they and the rest of the regiment were billeted. Holden watched the yard in front of the factory were squads were training, sitting around or cleaning weapons. He smiled as he watched Rebecca crash tackle Damien, only just managing to knock him to the ground as they practiced their close combat skills.

Optinlus:

Kate watched as the body fell before cutting through 8 stormboyz to get into the Imperial Guard camp, were she proceeded to find and eliminate the most dangerous threats remaining to the base. She ducked as several rounds from a lasrifle shot above her as a guardsmen aimed frightingly at an ork above her. She quickly dived backwards as an explosian from a nearby grenade blew several orks apart before she walked calmly over to the guardsman who stared in awe at this beautiful but deadly assassin.

"Who is in charge of this base?"


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

(OOC, sorry i didnt post before i didnt see the action thread)

-Sicucurs-

The Prison was damp and had rats everywhere, the prisoners had no respect and were shot with tasers if they looked at the guards wrong, Gromly sat in the shadows, his feet wet and his hair greasy, when a speaker for the Governor came to see Gromly, he thought he was going to be exactuted, but instead she said he was free to go on one condiction, he had to find the mutants and find out what they were planning. He agreed.

Gromly King was a tired man he never got any sleep in prison, the rats would bump into him, and scurry through his hair. and when he walked into the governors palace in his faverate duster that he got back from the guards, everyone looked his way, he was a well know criminal, and the only reason he wasnyt still in prision was because he had experiance on tracking mutants. The Governor thought letting him out was a good idea, and Gromly would have his freedom if he could find out where the mutants were, and what they were planning.

When he got the the chamber room he immediately addressed the Governor, and asked:
"Who do i get to work with?"


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Stein saw another truck explode with flames incinerating orcs and he grinned with light relief as he raised his lasgun to fire at a green blur that rocketed towards him. He sidestepped and it landed with a clatter next to him. The orc twitched as it died and the flamer it carried tumbled from his hands. Stein seized it but the mechanics where shot and he cursed as the stormboys came in on a bombing run. He raised his hot shot lasgun and the squad did the same. 
"Double shot" he muttered and saw his squad adjust 
"Fire" he whispered and 8 bursts of light erupted from the rifles. He dropped to one knee to reload but saw the proximity of the orcs and drew his sword. It glinted in the light. 

"Fighting retreat guys. As soon as they land i want a frag and then we move away. Just try and survive"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Astalan smiled and said "There is no need to apolagise as for these marines i can ask them to leave if i must i will fair better against these damned Mutants without them anyway i am prepared to leave as soon as you are" he looked at the man and realised that he was inexperianced for a Inquisitor.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Optinlus:

"Why dont you die!!" screamed Sargent Gil as he tried to stab an ork Stormboy.
The stormboy looked as if he was a nob and he had a power klaw in his hand.
the stormboy swiped at Gil but he side stepped. Gil took another swing and this time it hit the ork right in the gut.

"Sargent, we need some help!" yelled Jack the vox operater.
Jack was vilently shooting his auto-rifle at the approching ork horde but he couldn't take down very many. And the ones he did kill seemed to get back up as more orks charged.

Things didn't look good for the Imperial


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

-=> Carnex <=-
Muttering several expletives about this not being his day, Deeku quickly ran into a side alley under the cover of smoke, slipping his rifle over his back, scrambling up some garbage, and then the back wall of the cul-de-sac, he was over the wall in a moment, and out of sight, moving unseen, he slipped through an abandoned home into the basement, and into the underhive, the darkness covering his escape route.

After a short sprint, he slowed down and began sneaking, he had made his getaway cleanly, now it was time to rendezvous with his employers and with that lovely girl that sold apples on the market.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

-=> Monetson <=-

Ducking out of the rhino with the sisters, Daniela made her way through the rubble and cover of the parked Rhino to the Cannoness, checking in with Toro on the way through her com. 'Toro, I'm in sector 9, subhab 4, can you send me a blueprint of the place and it's structural weaknesses? Affermative, m'lady.' the logic unit replied and after a few moments her dataslate beeped with incoming information. As she arrived at the Cannoness she made a small quick battle salute, letting nearby people overhear her.
'Novice Daniela reporting, your eminence, as by your request.'
As she slid into the cover next to the cannoness, she let her inquisitorial ring be seen by her and lowered her voice slightly, enough to not be overheard through the battle din.
'A pleasure to meet you' smiling she added 'As you know, I'm here to find the underlying cause for these mutant cells bubbling up all over the place all of a sudden, I plan to concentrate myself on this part of the troubles, since I have full faith in you and your sisters to be able to deal with the bursting of these bubbles, even with extra inconveniences like me asking for prisoners and reasonably intact corpses to examine. I'd ask for reasonably intact habitats so I can perhaps find some clues to their origins too, but flamers tend to be too tacticly usefull to spare those.'
She looked over her dataslate, outlaying the tower and the surounding area.
'I Did take the liberty of getting the blueprints to this place, since they're rather heavily armed, rushing the place over open ground would result in possibly avoidable losses. Emperor willing, there's a way into the place from a different place, like maybe an adjoining cellar.' 
She handed over a dataslate with the blueprints to the cannoness.

~Vinca~

Michael breathed in and smiled to them a confident smile. 'The job of an inquisitorial aide is to help the inquisitress in any way that she needs. Though I don't think you will need to worry about any vows you made, she is well aware of such things and won't cause any problems with them if she can avoid it. I guess in this case, it means I will have to be your instructor on how to use these cars and bikes, we will need to be able to transport ourselves. To be honest, I've never had the opportunity to work alongside ladies of your order, and as such assumed you had similar training as stormtroopers and Arbites. Since her ladyship is probably going to be busy for a while with your cannoness and that scrap she's in, I guess now is a good time to start some basic instruction on how to drive these babies. This hangar should be plenty of room for it.'
He walked over to one of the bikes and motioned them over and began explaining what all the buttons, levers and steering were for.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Lord Ramo said:


> Carnex:
> 
> Captain Holden stayed with Sara through the night as the rest of the swuad returned to the billets. The next morning Sara was discharged from the medical centre and returned to the squad as they waited until they were called for reconnisance missions. Holden stood with Hannah who was guarding the gates to the factory complex were they and the rest of the regiment were billeted. Holden watched the yard in front of the factory were squads were training, sitting around or cleaning weapons. He smiled as he watched Rebecca crash tackle Damien, only just managing to knock him to the ground as they practiced their close combat skills.
> 
> ...


Optinlus

"That would be me." said a commissar who appeared. "All troops prepare to push back the Orkz and show them the Emperor Fury and hate for them." yelled the Commissar. The Commissar charged towards several Stormboyz. As he did the Stormboyz began to charge at him. "Hold, hold... Fire!" yelled the Commissar just a few seconds before impact. The result took down the front line of Stormboyz causing the others to be caught off guard. The Commissar began to hack and slash his way through the Ork lines. The Ork look like they could possible be caught by a pincer maneuver if another guard squad assault the other Ork flank.



Mitchy said:


> (OOC, sorry i didnt post before i didnt see the action thread)
> 
> -Sicucurs-
> 
> ...


"Who ever you want. I will not be giving you any troops but feel free to bring along other thugs to deal with this problem. I don't even care if they are mutants as long as they solve this problem and if those space marines get in the way feel free to shoot them. Any other question." said the Governor waiting for his response.


deathbringer said:


> Stein saw another truck explode with flames incinerating orcs and he grinned with light relief as he raised his lasgun to fire at a green blur that rocketed towards him. He sidestepped and it landed with a clatter next to him. The orc twitched as it died and the flamer it carried tumbled from his hands. Stein seized it but the mechanics where shot and he cursed as the stormboys came in on a bombing run. He raised his hot shot lasgun and the squad did the same.
> "Double shot" he muttered and saw his squad adjust
> "Fire" he whispered and 8 bursts of light erupted from the rifles. He dropped to one knee to reload but saw the proximity of the orcs and drew his sword. It glinted in the light.
> 
> "Fighting retreat guys. As soon as they land i want a frag and then we move away. Just try and survive"


(See my response to Lord Ramo post)


dark angel said:


> Astalan smiled and said "There is no need to apolagise as for these marines i can ask them to leave if i must i will fair better against these damned Mutants without them anyway i am prepared to leave as soon as you are" he looked at the man and realised that he was inexperianced for a Inquisitor.


"I guess people could mistaken you for a tech priest. The rest of the marines will stay outside the city as backup in case anything happens. Now then let us go down to the bar in the city. It's place like that were we might find some mutants and maybe track down where this problem is coming from." said Darius as he then began to wake to the city. "I think your just using this as an excuse to get drunk." said one of the Storm Troopers. "Their nothing wrong with getting drunk. Besides it will help with our cover. How many of you guys been in gangs hiding from the Imperium. Ya none of you. So leave this to the expert." said Darius.


Android089 said:


> Optinlus:
> 
> "Why dont you die!!" screamed Sargent Gil as he tried to stab an ork Stormboy.
> The stormboy looked as if he was a nob and he had a power klaw in his hand.
> ...


(See my response post to Lord Ramo)


Inquisitor Einar said:


> -=> Carnex <=-
> Muttering several expletives about this not being his day, Deeku quickly ran into a side alley under the cover of smoke, slipping his rifle over his back, scrambling up some garbage, and then the back wall of the cul-de-sac, he was over the wall in a moment, and out of sight, moving unseen, he slipped through an abandoned home into the basement, and into the underhive, the darkness covering his escape route.
> 
> After a short sprint, he slowed down and began sneaking, he had made his getaway cleanly, now it was time to rendezvous with his employers and with that lovely girl that sold apples on the market.





Inquisitor Einar said:


> -=> Monetson <=-
> 
> Ducking out of the rhino with the sisters, Daniela made her way through the rubble and cover of the parked Rhino to the Cannoness, checking in with Toro on the way through her com. 'Toro, I'm in sector 9, subhab 4, can you send me a blueprint of the place and it's structural weaknesses? Affermative, m'lady.' the logic unit replied and after a few moments her dataslate beeped with incoming information. As she arrived at the Cannoness she made a small quick battle salute, letting nearby people overhear her.
> 'Novice Daniela reporting, your eminence, as by your request.'
> ...


"I am Glad to see that you are here, Inquisitor. It's clear the Emperor sent you here. You are his blessing for us. I will get tell my Celestians not to use flamers. They can handle the fight and that should leave enough intact bodies for you. The rest of my sister will use flamers. Now Inquisitor with this date, will you join me in the storming of that last bastion?" said the Canoness as she waited for the Inquisitor response while hiding in cover from the incoming fire.

Vinca

"What we sister lack in driving skills we make in pure faith in the Emperor. Who can say they are more faithfully then the Emperor daughters." said Vinca in response to Michael comment. She and her fellow sisters then began to carefully watch Michael and listen carefully to his instructions. Emperor willing, they would soon learn how to drive these machines.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

-=> Monetson <=-

"I am Glad to see that you are here, Inquisitor. It's clear the Emperor sent you here. You are his blessing for us. I will get tell my Celestians not to use flamers. They can handle the fight and that should leave enough intact bodies for you. The rest of my sister will use flamers. Now Inquisitor with this date, will you join me in the storming of that last bastion?" said the Canoness as she waited for the Inquisitor response while hiding in cover from the incoming fire.

'I thought you'd never ask.' Daniela grinned enthusiasticly. She hated having to deal with crummy hand to hand combat fights, she really preferred the analytical approach to a situation like this, and let the fighting be done by the people who Really knew the business end of a bolter. Not that she was bad at it, she had had excellent marks on her fencing and marksman classes at the schola, but war was not her business, uncovering heretics and mutants was.
Glancing at her dataslate again she commented, 'That building over there, the cellars all are adjoining from there up to the tower. How about we take a melta to make some doors down there. It would save us a dash across the open field where those cannons and missiles can blow holes in your sisters. When we get to their basement, we could send some of your seraphim to douse the top of the building with fire as a distraction, then force our way up and eliminate everyone inside where they can't use their heavy weapons.'
Tapping some controls on her slate, Scoot rose slightly from the cover and surveyed the area with the psytracker that had been installed into his systems on the black ship, before going in, she'd loved to know if there's any psykers in the building. Those would no doubt have quite a standing in the mutant cell, and be more in the know of things.


Vinca

Michael smiled as he instructed them in the use of their new vehicles. They were at least keen and eager, and quick to pick up their instructions. Soon he had them doing small test drives on the bikes making circles in the storage hall, it would ofcourse take him several more days to give them full basic instructions, but they were coming along fine.
After a few hours, he called them together and took them to the airport in the staff car. 'Time to take our charge to the hotel, Lady Chelsea has been simmering long enough to be furious and indisposed, we'll bring up some more hardware to the suite afterwards.'
At the airport, they made their way to the landing pad reserved for Lady Chelsea, forming up a full honor guard to the dark windowed official car of lady Chelsea, black with long gold lines and the house logo on the sides, it was a horridly garish thing to behold. Once the car was on the road, they drove ahead of the thing to the hotel to the lower parking entrance.
Deirde and Toro who had been sitting in the car for ages, finally exited the car and went into the elevator. Deirde having dressed up in full foppy dress with trims, lace and a large hat, walking as if she owned the place, while Taur Logis trundled after her.
When they had finally arrived in the suite, she dumped the hat and immediately went to change in her room.
'Ahh, finally I don't know how Daniela stands those dresses, they were probably made for people who don't breathe'
Michael grinned, Girls, this is Deirdre, the Inquisitress's medical aide, and Taur Logis, her autosavant' He motioned to them.
'And these girls are the 'dagger inc' girls who will be guarding lady chelsea, novices sent by the cannoness to aid our inquisitress. And while my guess is that your cannoness sent her to Daniela expecting to get seriously stuck in somewhere to test your faith and the like, the inquisitress is probably planning for your mission to be a bit more extensive than just a quick in-out. And in doing so, give you some teachings on the battlefield that an inquisitor deals with. Toro, have the shipments been made yet for the hardware we'll need?'
Toro turned to michael 'They are expected tomorrow morning at the warehouse, at 9 am standard time.' 
'Good, We'll pick them up so we can turn this place into a proper headquarters.'


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Carnex:

Ferris walked among the wounded soldiers and glanced at their injuries. Some of the men had been seriously injured, and a decent amount of the injuries looked fatal. 

"I wish we had gotten here sooner," said Ferris, as he turned to Lukas, "Then maybe some of these casualties could have been avoided. Those heretics sure dealt us a heavy blow."

"Do you think that there will be another attack?"

"I would be surprised if there wasn't. Let's hope that the rest of our regiment is on its way. I wouldn't mind a Leman Russ or a Hellhound right about now."

As Lukas walked towards one of the wounded men and pulled out a medi-pack, Ferris walked over to a man he recognized as Captain Richard Premitin.

"Sir, I am Lieutenant Ferris Lamarck of the Carnex 10th Infantry Regiment. My men are here to offer whatever assistance we can. Do you have any orders?"


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Optinlus

The storm boys hit the deck with a loud clatter of claws and Rob Stein spun away from a slashing cut. At point blank range he fired his lasgun into the chest of a stormboy and he crumpled to the floor. Stein drew a long blade from his side and saw his squad do the same as the stormboyz pressed in with savage ferocity. He gutted an orc and saw Ethan disembowel one with a swift move of his blade. Rob looked around and saw that the stormboys were being beaten back by the guardsman on one side. If his squad could hold the orks they could catch them in a pincer. 

"Into them" he screamed and he charged the nearest ork. "We need to get them in a pincer movement."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Optinlus.

Kate said "When this is over i need a word." She leapt into combat and stabbed an ork through its leg do a guardsmen could shoot it in the face. Turning she saw a guardsmen squad moving to pincer the ork line. This could finish the orks once and for all. She rushed over to join them before being caught up in the bloddy close combat. She smashed her digital weapons on arcs and moved with such grace, easily avoiding the massive orks blows. She slind between an stormboyzs leg, standing behind it and stabbed it through the back before she reached the squad preforming the pincer movement...

(Not sure what to do for my troops on Carnex so they are still training i guess.)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

no, any idea where to start? i could use a clue


----------

